

Three.js ported to C++ - itamarb
https://github.com/jdduke/three_cpp

======
safetydank
Great work!

I wish I'd seen this a month ago - I've been working on my own C++ port of
three.js, but focusing on mobile and web targets via emscripten.

It's reassuring to see how similar the client API looks. And interesting to
note differences in the porting approach. Three.js uses dynamic objects in a
lot of places, which can be difficult to translate to static types in C++. On
the other hand, there's a lot less wrangling of types to and from OpenGL
compatible arrays which makes it easier to use in some ways.

See
[http://github.com/safetydank/resinlib](http://github.com/safetydank/resinlib)
for my port.

